# ne se faire faute d'en gratifier



## bettypegy

Hola, tengo problemas para traducir lo siguiente:
"Par une amusante contradiction, ceux-là mêmes qui declaraient la contrefaçon misérable et mal venue ne se faisaient faute d´en gratifier les plus grands noms de la litterature."
Yo traduje "Por una divertida contradicción, los mismos que declaraban la falsificación como miserable y poco oportuna no se hacían falta en gratificar a los más grandes nombres de la literatura."
 Pero no me convence.
 ¿Me pueden ayudar?
 Gracias!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Frase incorrecta en francés; puedes decir algo como:_...no dejaban de tachar de contrahacedores a los ..._
Esperando te ayude...


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Frase incorrecta en francés; puedes decir algo como:_..._
> _no dejaban de tachar de contrahacedores a los ..._


 
o _no se privaban de...._


----------



## chlapec

Otra versión:

"...no tenían reparos en atribuírselo a los más grandes nombres de la literatura"


----------



## GURB

> ...no tenían reparos en


 me parece muy acertado pero ¿atribuírselo? ¿Atribuirse qué? No se entiende.
Un saludo


----------



## bettypegy

GURB said:


> me parece muy acertado pero ¿atribuírselo? ¿Atribuirse qué? No se entiende.
> Un saludo


 
EStá bien, este atribuir se refiere a que a la falsificación, aunque miserable, luego se la atribuían a los más grandes escritores.
Muchísimas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le problème c'est que la phrase est* gravement incorrecte* en français (anacoluthe) et à peine compréhensible. L'auteur aurait dû écrire quelque chose comme:._..ne se faisaient *pas* faute de *gratifier de l'appellation de contrefacteurs* les plus grands noms..._
Il est fort possible cependant que la traduction proposée passe mieux en espagnol (où l'anacoluthe est relativement fréquent) qu'en français. A vous de juger.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hace tiempo que voy siguiendo este hilo y debo reconocer que hay algo que no me cuaja.

A ver, ¿no podría sugerir esta frase que los que critican el plagia sean los primeros en plagiar a los grandes escritores?

Es la única explicación que veo para que tenga algún sentido esta frase. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nicduf

Hola,
Tout à fait d'accord avec Gévy. 
Il me semble que dans la phrase française c'est le verbe gratifer qui vient brouiller le sens.


----------



## Paquita

nicduf said:


> Il me semble que dans la phrase française c'est le verbe gratifer qui vient brouiller le sens.


 
Je n'en suis pas si sûre ... (après avoir lu toutes vos remarques judicieuses qui m'ont enfin permis de comprendre la phrase, je peux "ramener ma science" !)



> *C. −* _Par antiphrase._ Infliger un désagrément à quelqu'un. _Gratifier qqn d'un coup de fouet, d'injures, d'un reproche, d'un sobriquet, d'un surnom._


 
... nous dit le CNTRL 

L'usage de ce mot pourrait être une double critique : non contents de s'insurger contre la contre-façon, ils en font une à leur tour, avec les écrits d' auteurs encore plus célèbres et non pas par un texte de valeur mais comme s'ils cherchaient à leur infliger une punition par un texte encore plus mauvais.


----------



## chlapec

A ver así:
"...no tenían reparos en obsequiar con ella a los más grandes nombres de la literatura"

(está claro que no en el sentido de atribuírsela, sino de plagiarlos)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Bravo Paquita; je crois que tu es dans le vrai.
Je t'embrasse.


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> "...no tenían reparos en obsequiar


 
Temo que se pierda la ironía...¿no hay peligro de que se entienda en sentido "positivo"? es un obsequio "envenenado".

Gurb, no tengo mérito sino el de hacer alarde de las castañas que me habéis sacado del fuego.


----------



## chlapec

A mi entender, mantiene plenamente la ironía, como en, por ejemplo:
"A pesar de su buen comportamiento, les obsequió con una reprimenda"


----------



## Paquita

chlapec said:


> , les obsequió con una reprimenda"


 
El problema es que en esta frase, escribes "una reprimenda" y queda claro el sentido irónico de "obsequió"... Lo mío es una simple pregunta, a ver si los lectores podrán entenderlo así, como una bofetada póstuma o lo tomarán en el sentido habitual de regalo y homenaje ...


----------



## chlapec

Frase completa: "Por una divertida (¿curiosa?) contradicción, los mismos que proclamaban que la imitación era miserable e inoportuna obsequiaban con ella a los más grandes nombres de la literatura".

Yo creo que el sentido irónico se mantiene. Ahora bien, ya no sé cuán española queda la frase (llega un momento en que, de tanto repetirse, ya todo parece sonar bien)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Mi propuesta (sin menoscabo de las otras por supuesto)
- En una divertida contradicción, los mismos que tachaban la imitación de miserable e inoportuna no se privaban de acreditar de ella a los nombres más ilustres de la literatura.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## bettypegy

Hola, me parece que la última opción es la mejor.
El autor, Groussac, es permanentemente irónico. Por lo que me parece que está bien que se marque la contradicción como curiosa y que la contradicción sea que mientras los críticos españoles desdeñan a una obra por miserable, luego se la atribuyan o acrediten a grandes escritores.
Claro que sólo se saca por un contexto mucho más general que la frase en sí.
Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus intervenciones.
Hasta luego!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolandbascou

GURB said:


> Hola
> Le problème c'est que la phrase est* gravement incorrecte* en français (anacoluthe) et à peine compréhensible. L'auteur aurait dû écrire quelque chose comme:._..ne se faisaient *pas* faute de *gratifier de l'appellation de contrefacteurs* les plus grands noms..._
> Il est fort possible cependant que la traduction proposée passe mieux en espagnol (où l'anacoluthe est relativement fréquent) qu'en français. A vous de juger.


 
Pas du tout d´accord. La phrase est très correcte, et l´anacoluthe exprime parfaitement l´idée par l´usage du "en".


----------

